

If you could time travel and meet your 21-year-old self, what would you say? - mirceagoia
http://www.quora.com/If-you-could-time-travel-and-meet-your-21-year-old-self-what-would-you-say

======
pg
Focus on what matters. Don't be fooled by meretricious things.

~~~
balsam
Do you mean trying to impress the wrong people? What kinds of people should be
the target of your impressions, besides potential cofounders?

~~~
pg
Sort of. But it leads to a uselessly circular definition: the right people =
people impressed with the right things.

------
dewitt
Email page@cs.stanford.edu and ask if he needs a hand with his PhD project.

------
ajju
Stop dreaming and start working.

Meet more people who do interesting work instead of just reading about them.

Quit the job as soon as it becomes content free. Start up asap. Take more
risks.

Write code. Talk to users. Build something people want.

Stop being afraid of bureaucracies, even the biggest ones.

Sadly I think I was told all of these things, other than the last one, by
someone or the other. Usually not in person, but via an article I read. See
point about meeting more people.

------
jeffool
2001.09.26? Don't go to college, at least not for computer science as you
planned. You'll grow to hate it, you will never work in the field, and the
loans will haunt you.

Write more, love more, exercise more, run away. Far, far away. This is your 31
year old self speaking. I can't tell you any answers because there aren't any.
But I can tell you what to look for, and that's purpose. It won't be found in
absent minded busy work there. Get active. Get away. Get going. Now.

